# Plastic Empire Great Swords. Archers. - New pics, June release.



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

[if]http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2009/02/fantasy-sneak-peek-plastic-empire.html[/if]

A picture of the previously rumoured plastic Empire Great Swords. Apparently part of a move to an all-plastic Empire army (we've already seen the plastic Steam Tank). I like plastic, but having spent a while working on metal models recently there's something special about metal models (apart from the old Hydra! Grr :laugh

Thoughts?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they don't look too bad, but the pic shows very little in decent detail


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> they don't look too bad, but the pic shows very little in decent detail


It does open up larger if you click it (not to teach you how to suck eggs ), although it's a bit grainy.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Cool. I've heard of a lot of GW's main platicising idas are going to be empire first.... Not a bad idea to me.... still good find. I didn't see any pictures for them myself...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Teutogen Guard are still better models...

Although I can see how they'd grow on me - the Feathered hats are nice


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Plastics are great for variation on the models, but it is a ball ache at times shaving mould lines off arms, then legs, then torsos etc. But it certainly opens up a wide range of modelling opportunities. I know in the Dark Elf army I'd love plastic Shades - there are only 3 or 4 variations IIRC, no Bloodshade model, and for a skirmishing unit I'd love to have some customisation in there. Plus there's no scope really for the different weapons (such as Great Swords as opposed to 2 hand weapons). 

These plastic kits should really help for this kind of thing, but I do hope it's not the death knell for the fantastic metals that GW can knock out (*phwoar* at Black Guard models...)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Syph said:


> although it's a bit grainy.


thats what I mean, you can barely make out anything


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

hooo boy! I cant wait to trash out my 40 pewter ones to upgrade them to these!
I love plastic when you are building out 4000pts. Now small skirmish games i do prefer pewter, but large ranked units are so much easier to mess with in plastic.

Now where are my damned plastic empire knights that have sexy new horses?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed.

If they could get the plastics up to the same level of detail as metal miniatures, I'd *love* to see them do the Black Guard, Eternal Guard, Phoenix Guard, White Lions in plastic, but currently, if the beauty of the models is lost by going to Plastic (as they did with some of the models like the High Elf Dragon, still not forgiven them for that, despite the pose being a generic dragon), then they can stay metal.

Those models listed rank right up there with the models of Archaon, Belakor, Imrik, and Valten (sort of for Valten, the Twin Tailed Fingers didn't work for me), and the new Lord of Khorne (although I prefer the old Champion on foots head on it =D).

As for Imrik... how can you not like this model?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

some of the metals to plastics were done very well, like the corsairs, cold one knights and the new lizardmen stuff, while some of the other things haven't been great. The high elf dragon is good but the rider isn't the best I've seen...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm.....maybe now I can finally start an Emperor's Guard army. Right now all I have is ten greatswords and ten teutogen, but once these guys come out, I'll be buying Empire, with Reiksguard, of course. I like the champion's sallet helmet, haven't seen a sallet on empire soldiers before, just on Dogs of War, but I wish they would armor these guys a bit more, with some more helmets. How much do you guys think a regiment would sell for?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, just got the April WD in the mail, and apparently, it's not only going to have new Empire Greatswords and a tank, but plastic archers and a book about Empire uniforms. April's WD is great if you're looking for rumors, btw.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> Ok, just got the April WD in the mail, and apparently, it's not only going to have new Empire Greatswords and a tank, but plastic archers and a book about Empire uniforms. April's WD is great if you're looking for rumors, btw.


Any pics of the plastic Archers? And if it's so great for rumours, why not share some of them with us?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

These look good. Better detail on this Stella? 










Spill the beans then gw! You've done so once already :biggrin:


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome! I'll be buying a kit to make a Middenheim Mordheim Warband and I'll finally have a bald head to put on a Warrior Priest!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just when i thought i had completed the empire bits section .......


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I really have to salute GW's shift in policy as regards "Waves" of releases, it's commendable and helps negate the burden of many of the price rises.
The Steam Tank in particular is an absolute boon, the previous tank was a gorgeous model but very expensive, heavy and didn't fit together all that well.
They could have easily held out on the Greatswords till next edition and then forgot about the Archers all together. How many people even use them when Handgunners are an option?
I think the quality difference that used to be a factor when choosing metal over plastic is gone. The detailing on the plastic models is better on the plastic models as far as I can see, plastic models usually look more plain due to representing more generic troops rather than technical failings. I much prefer the current plastic dragon over the metal dragon with it's "Jazz Hands".


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll use these for mordheim no problem


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Although the quality of the models are very good I'm not liking the overuse of frilly clothes on the archers. It seems way too out of place.... Personally I think it looks good on the elite units but the rank and file I don't think so....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

at least they all have shoes


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> at least they all have shoes


HAH! Hell yeah! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Syph said:


> Plastics are great for variation on the models, but it is a ball ache at times shaving mould lines off arms, then legs, then torsos etc. But it certainly opens up a wide range of modelling opportunities. I know in the Dark Elf army I'd love plastic Shades - there are only 3 or 4 variations IIRC, no Bloodshade model, and for a skirmishing unit I'd love to have some customisation in there. Plus there's no scope really for the different weapons (such as Great Swords as opposed to 2 hand weapons).
> 
> These plastic kits should really help for this kind of thing, but I do hope it's not the death knell for the fantastic metals that GW can knock out (*phwoar* at Black Guard models...)


While that's true, if gw is going to go all plastic one day they really do need to start using slide moulds. This creates a nice solid plastic cast with little seam lines, so faint infact that all you need is a tiny light scrape. Most GW plastics lines are so thick it's disgustingly annoying, so much so that I would prefer ALL models to be metal :angry::ireful2: SLIDE MOULDS GW dammit!! All reputable plastic model companies use them!


----------

